# Looking for 54 cm Felt



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Prefer something used with Dura-Ace or Ultegra 9 speed. Any leads out there? Thanks!


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Lots of Felt bikes on Ebay. I'm sure someone there has your bike, just need to be patient and careful when shopping on ebay. I've got 6 road bikes from ebay, including a Felt F2c and Felt F3c brand new, DA 7800 drive trains for $2500 and $1900 respectively, with Ksyrium ES and Ksyrium SL wheel sets. One bike took less than a week to recieve, and the other took three weeks, but maybe I've been lucky so far.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

What made you decide on a Felt? I sold my 54cm Dura-ace F35 a few months ago. Great bike, but it did not fit quite right for me.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Mostly I was looking for a full carbon bike in DA trim without spending 4 or 5 K brand new at the LBS, hence e-bay. I just happened to get lucky to get two of them at pretty decent prices. They were brand new, still in their original boxes when shipped, although they are 2006 models. My first serious road bike is a Leader 736R in Ultegra trim and Bonty race lites, and like most aluminum rides, it is HARSH, but super stiff and climbs like an angel. My Felts are Cadillacs by comparison, and the DA drivetrains are disappointing, quieter than my Ultegra bikes (Leader 736R, Tirreno Razza 2000), but inconsistent in shifting. Why I can't get them dialed in like my Ultegra bikes, I don't know, they're essentially the same equipment with minor differences in materials and design, but I almost hate DA sometimes. My Felts are a little mushy compared to my Leader, but for long rides (40-60 miles for me is a long ride, probably average for most of you guys out there), I like my Felt bikes, but they can't touch my Leader on tough climbs (or my Tirreno for that matter). The 54 cm Felts fit me a lot better than my Leader (it's a bit small-49cm C-C) but for the hills around home, I'll take my Leader out more often than my Felt bikes, simply because the hills are easier to tame with the Leader bike, despite being almost 2 lbs heavier than the Felts. Felts are great bikes, but performance isn't up to some of the other bikes out there, including the less expensive Leaders and Tirreno's. Just my honest and inexperienced opinion, I've only been biking since February, but I've been bitten hard by the bike bug .


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> What made you decide on a Felt? I sold my 54cm Dura-ace F35 a few months ago. Great bike, but it did not fit quite right for me.


I knew I should have jumped on that when I saw it advertised!

I had a Felt awhile back and it just fit really well. Don't know why I sold it.


----------

